
Show HN: Background removal by measuring color distance - jajoosam
https://dev.to/jajoosam/show-dev-colorspace---smart-background-removal-with-canvas--56cc
======
summitsummit
didnt see any examples and arduously went through the process to upload my own
pics and that also didnt work, regardless of threshold.

iphone

